# After 10 years, is U.S. Soccer's Development Academy Working ?



## Vin (Jul 13, 2017)

https://www.fourfourtwo.com/us/features/after-10-years-us-soccers-development-academy-working#MKaylVrEOjqZ4dDd.01


Experts are split on whether the DA is truly changing the youth soccer landscape.


----------

